# My first fatties



## jimthebeerguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I did 2 fatties this morning, one stuffed with over-easy eggs and cheddar and black pepper, dusted with paprika; the other stuffed with uncooked french toast (complete with pat of butter and real maple syrup) and glazed with maple syrup.  

The eggs/cheddar one was OK but trying to roll the over-easy eggs in the sausage without crushing the yolks was not only impossible but also made it so that the roll was improperly sealed and some of the cheddar melted out.  So I probably won't do that one again.

The french toast one though was brilliant.  I bought some good maple syrup (mostly for the beer I'm brewing today but also for this).  Basic french toast mixture (egg, milk, cinnamon, vanilla extract), 4 pieces of bread soaked in it.  Big square of raw bulk breakfast sausage, drizzle a little maple syrup on it, a pat of butter for each piece of bread arranged 2x2 on a the sausage, then rolled up, sealed up, and wrapped in a lattice of bacon.  Smoked and glazed with some more of the maple syrup.   So you bit into it and you get slightly sweet smoky salty bacon, then the savory sage breakfast sausage, then a slightly sweet dense basically bread pudding in the center.  It was fantastic.

Here's the egg one pre-rollup







Here they are fresh out of the smoker






egg cross-section






french toast






blurry closeup






Anyway I can definitely see myself doing the french toast one again.  And I very much appreciated the fatty tutorial I read in the stickied forum here.  Thanks!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks good, when i started reading I wondered how you would rool the eggs.


----------



## smokin dad (Feb 13, 2010)

they both looked good.   The french toast one sounded really good.  I would have to pass on the over easy eggs


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Great job! I like the over easy eggs. I"ll have to try it.


----------

